# Gesendete Nachrichten wiederherstellen



## huxi0 (9. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein Programm gibt was mir anzeigt was ich für SMS von meinem Handy gesendet hab. Hab ein Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pro. Bei mir ist die Einstellung Gesendete SMS speichern ausgestellt. Nun kommt öfter das problem das die Gesendeten Nachrichten bei dem anderen nicht vollständig sind.


----------



## tombe (10. August 2011)

Also wenn die SMS nach dem Senden nicht gespeichert wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es ein Programm gibt mit dem man sie trotzdem noch anzeigen kann.

Warum änderst du nicht einfach die Einstellungen an deinem Handy?


----------



## huxi0 (8. September 2011)

irgendwie muss es so ein Programm geben. Ich hab im Fernseh jemande gesehen der hat das mit nem Iphone hinbekommen


----------

